# I'm interested in Learing to Rhinestone T-shirts



## blessed02 (Jun 26, 2012)

Good Afternon!

My name is Penny and I'm interested in learning how to rhinestone T-shirts. I have searched the web and have come up short. Can you please tell me how to get started. Is it best to buy a machine when first starting out? or is it best to try by hand? I have never done this before but I am very interested in learning. Please advise.

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

The best advice I can give is for you to spend about a week on this forum and read all of the information there is on software, cutters, template materials, rhinestones and stone setting machines. YouTube has numerous videos on the subject. They will walk you through everything. You will learn a wealth of information on here to help you make up your mind.

Myself, I started out doing by hand and then went to doing my own templates. I wouldn't want to jump in and purchase a machine until I knew I would have the clientele to afford me to have one.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Penny

Welcome to the forum.

Paula is right, read through all the threads under the rhinestone heading.
Between this forum and all the stuff that Matt at The Rhinestone World has put up it's fairly easy to pick up the process.
TheRhinestoneWorld - YouTube

Good Luck


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

For starting out quick and inexpensive I would do them by hand.
You will need software, cutter, template material, rhinestones, a tray to brush stones on. A U-line paint brush(from home depot)tweezers, Exactco knife, transfer tape, Teflon sheet and a heat press.
There are many from the list to choose from and different prices to choose from. 
The only things I would change now if I had to go do it over again would be a Bigger cutter. Mine is "13 of usable size. I would like a 24" cutter.
I would like a bigger heat press that has auto open. Mine is 15"x 15". I would like a 16" x 20".
I know I can free up some free time with a machine but they are pricey and slow.


----------



## blessed02 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Paula! I think I will start out by hand setting my shirts.


----------



## blessed02 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for making me feel welcome! I'm so glad I found this forum. I have been searching for information and had come up short. I think I will take Paula's advice and read all I can about this business. Thanks "Leg Cramps" for the info on how to start out by hand setting Rhinestones. 

I guess I will be spending all of my extra time reading and reaching out to all of you for help!

Again, thanks for making me feel welcome and answering my question.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

I believe you could be better off buying transfers and heat pressing them on. just know what type of stones you are getting and check the pricing in your area to know that you are close and not being undersold. Let me know if you need some designs might be able to help you get moving in the right direction


----------



## blessed02 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks David! Please point in the right directions for some designs.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

contact us and see if we can help you...

www.bestembroideryandbling.com
or [email protected]


----------

